# backblade is on



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

well it is on. just have to try it out with the snow we are going to get.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

nice, I see you have a liscense plate on your ATV, can you drive it on the street?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

if your quad and snowmobile are registered if we have a state of emergency I can go anywhere in the city. but no state of emergency no not legally even tho I do lol. Mine is insured and registered so I can run trails and poker runs in the summer. And I also use my quad to go up and down to the lake in the summer. It costs me $75 thru progressive to insure both quads and $10 a year to register the each quad each year. but the first time you register it if you didnt buy it from a dealer you have to pay sales tax. but if you bought it from a dealer they charged you sales tax already.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Nice...hope you get a chance to use it. We got nothing here.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;755360 said:


> if your quad and snowmobile are registered if we have a state of emergency I can go anywhere in the city. but no state of emergency no not legally even tho I do lol. Mine is insured and registered so I can run trails and poker runs in the summer. And I also use my quad to go up and down to the lake in the summer. It costs me $75 thru progressive to insure both quads and $10 a year to register the each quad each year. but the first time you register it if you didnt buy it from a dealer you have to pay sales tax. but if you bought it from a dealer they charged you sales tax already.


What were you paying when you had only one quad?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve G.;755389 said:


> What were you paying when you had only one quad?


$75 for one or $75 for 2. I paid $75 for my sled when I had it.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

so how did you get it to work. since you still have the orginal actuator on it?


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks awesome man, let us know how it works. Especially against garage doors. I would love to have that on my Cat.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chuckraduenz;756195 said:


> so how did you get it to work. since you still have the orginal actuator on it?


to be honest idk lol. I think I had it hooked up wrong.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

banksl&s;756258 said:


> Looks awesome man, let us know how it works. Especially against garage doors. I would love to have that on my Cat.


I will let you know I have to go out and plow my lots now and then I will come back and jump on quad and try it out.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

you have snow? i want some i need the money! ok fine i want to drive my wheeler.... but mostly i need the money..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

lol I got almost 3 inches


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

blade works great. only thing is when the back wheels go up on a little hill the blade comes up off the gorund. but I was using it with the front and rear blade down with no problem. I like. I would like to use it with deeper snow but. and I wish it went up and down faster.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;756284 said:


> lol I got almost 3 inches


Good for you! How'd it do? Pics?

BTW, how easy is it to actually take the whole backblade off or put it on? I assume it's more time consuming than your front blade???


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;756310 said:


> blade works great. only thing is when the back wheels go up on a little hill the blade comes up off the gorund. but I was using it with the front and rear blade down with no problem. I like. I would like to use it with deeper snow but. and I wish it went up and down faster.


That is the same problem with my blower on my 3 point, works great on flat ground but in hilly terrain (backing up) it comes up off ground from where the hydraulic lever is set.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve G.;756312 said:


> Good for you! How'd it do? Pics?
> 
> BTW, how easy is it to actually take the whole backblade off or put it on? I assume it's more time consuming than your front blade???


I loved it. I didnt take any pics because my digital camera was in the truck and I didnt want to go get it. it is easy to take the backblade off. not so easy to take the 3 point hitch off tho. I think the front blade is harder to take off then the one on the back.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

skywagon;756326 said:


> That is the same problem with my blower on my 3 point, works great on flat ground but in hilly terrain (backing up) it comes up off ground from where the hydraulic lever is set.


ya my old kubota b6000 did the same thing. but I will deal with it. I mainly want the 3 point hitch on the quad for a york rake so I can do my beach in the summer. because im not taking that 3000lb backhoe off my tractor lol.


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like a handy addition!


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Pics are not working....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

OK.....now I think I need one too.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks Cool. How well does it work?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

QuadPlower;759523 said:


> Looks Cool. How well does it work?


works really good. I took it off because I am gonna start riding a lot now and it hits my muffler.


----------

